# Bradenton FL Repticon Nov 20/21 !!



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

A little family vacation/reptile expo never hurt anyone! The kids and I will be assisting a friend that weekend and that's IF I remember to get off of the beach. 

If you have any questions please email me. 

[email protected]

Darts:
Patricia Tincs
Cobalt "
Azureus "
Citronella "
Powder Blue "
Regina "
Costa Rican Auratus
Campana "
Blue & Bronze "
Blue & Black "
Leucomelas
Yellow Galacts

Tree Frogs:
Amazon Milks
V. Mossy
Red Eyes
Whites Tree

Frogs:
Solomon Eyelash
Green Pacman 
Albino Pacman

Fruit Flies, Springtails, Assorted Isopods, Terrarium Plants, Live Moss, Cypress Knees, Cork & Terrarium Supplies! 

Hope to see you all there!
Mac


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

i def may make it to that one. i have some basti's and mancreeks im trying to sell i could bring with me if anyone was interested.


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

I will be there looking to buy frogs as I live in Bradenton


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Its a good show to go to. Big but yet feels like a smaller show. Not so rushed to grab and go. Plenty of time to chit chat and look around. This will be my second year and I think its one of those shows I mark down as a Must Do. 

I will be interested in any frogs that may be for sale as well! Shoot me a price and we can see. If not you can put them on the table and see if they move. 
Mac


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

anyone interested in a probable female orange basti or a call male mancreek? I could bring them with me


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah I been to it years ago when I had my Green tree python and Leopard geckos. Just started getting back into keeping "something" back in august. Went to the Tampa show in August I think we wend to get a Hermans Tortoise and we ended up looking at doing dart frogs instead.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I will be heading out there also. Looking for some monkey tree frogs.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

what kind of isopods will you have I will have I will be there sat.


----------

